# ALL THE MEDICiNAL USERS !!!!



## The haze one

hey everyone just wondering who is using medicinal marijuana on this site ..... even if its not legal jus post whut marijuana helps cure in ur life

i personally dont use it for that.... im just a pot head.... but i do grow for my step father who is confined to wheel chair he has muscle spasims, the pharmicutical companys obviously have some drug for it too but it doesnt wrk for him anywhere near the way pot does....and also the pharmisutical drug obviously has reallllllly harsh side eefects on the body

ne ways jus figured we could all share something 


"when u smoke the herb it reveals u to urself"  ROBERT NESTA MARLEY 

 ezzzzzzz, have a good one
the haze 1


----------



## Mutt

Since I was a kid, Insomnia and when I did fall asleep I had night terrors, and slept walk. Then every morning heartburn. I smoke at least a couple of hits before bed. I sleep the night through without incedent and feel great in the morning.
but mainly I am a pothead too.
edit: wait We are people who smoke Alternative cigs.


----------



## Hick

An old back injury, rhumetoid arthritis and insomnia.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

Insomnia, an extreme case of ADHD, and my dad always complaining of pain.


----------



## Insane

Back injury, occasional insomnia. I also have a history of stomach ulcers, and when I get them the only thing that keeps my appetite up is mj.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Man, I've got a lot of crap wrong with me and I take a lot of meds to make my body behave itself.

5 bypasses, serious blood pressure problems, a stroke, a bunch of heart attacks, diabetes, and liver disease.

From worrying about all of that shit, I started having panic attacks. Bad ones. Freakin spazzin out goin over on the floor bad ones. The doc put me on some serious mind drugs for about two years. Yeah, they worked. I was sleepy all the time, but I didn't have but the first 30 minutes of the panic attacks.

Then I picked the weed back up after leaving it alone for months because of what the doc said. The panic attacks stopped. I mean they stopped after the first good high. Trip on that.

Now I smoke all the weed I want to. I don't use any of the mind drugs that were for the attacks and I don't even have any start anymore. Trip on that.

I kinda feel like weed has added some life back into my life. I'm having fun and just livin. Trip on that.

This group has some pretty cool people in it. I'm trippin on that.

Now, dig this; My blood sugar has dropped remarkably after a few months of smoking weed and using the pills. The pills wern't really having too much effect and the doc was getting worried. Now she's a happy camper. I'm staying around 120 and feeling great.


----------



## Mutt

Damn stoney, Keep doin what your doin dude, what ever keeps you out of surgery. Your one tough dude.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Mutt said:
			
		

> Damn stoney, Keep doin what your doin dude, what ever keeps you out of surgery. Your one tough dude.


 
Hey, the weed is making everything kind of fun man. The Pharms do the job, but they don't give ya that good feeling. Ya know what I mean?

The flavor, the smell, the taste. Beats the crap outta the Pharms.

Hey, they gave me my zipper in Feb 98. My wife, bless her heart, fought cancer from the same month to when it finaly got her in July of 2004. All that other crap happened since the zipper. Life tried to kill my butt but I got through all the crap and came back out the other side.

I'm back to growin, smokin, and just generally having one good damn time. I work 40 a week to keep the bread on the table and for the health insurance to kick the other 90% in on the meds and docs, but my life is at my home. I got a acre with 120 oak trees on it and a 8' privacy fence keepin everything cool goin all the way round. Right now, I've got Santana goin on the Bose and a bowl close at hand.

Life is good.

Trip on that.


----------



## Hick

Damn stony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, that makes me ashamed of the complaining that I do over a few aches 'n pains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're history and attitude are _astounding_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hope you hang around for a long while.

..and I'm .._"trippin' on that"_


----------



## Mutt

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> .... but my life is at my home. I got a acre with 120 oak trees on it and a 8' privacy fence keepin everything cool goin all the way round. Right now, I've got Santana goin on the Bose and a bowl close at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hick said:
			
		

> Damn stony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that makes me ashamed of the complaining that I do over a few aches 'n pains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're history and attitude are _astounding_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hope you hang around for a long while.
> 
> ..and I'm .._"trippin' on that"_


Thanks man, I hope I'm around until I don't know any better, and then some! Hell, if I keep smokin that weed like I did last night, it might cure ME!

All of you folks in this group are cool. Ole Earth Mother is pissed at me, but she'll come around and see me for what I am; an old crazy dude that loves what Mother Earth gives me. I don't stress on man made shit any more. I keep it as natural as I can, and just enjoy the ride.


----------



## The haze one

yeaH STONEY, im soooo glad to hear that. And remember we're all in this shit together 

stay high and take errr ezzzzzz
personal regards, THe HAze onE


----------



## GanjaGuru

Old back injury, insomnia & stress.

I also use it to enhance my appreciation of music and creativity.

And of course recreationally.

I think many of us long-time tokers have been using mj medicinally for years without really realizing it.

Someone once said "Laughter is the best medicine" which makes marijuana one of humankinds greatest substances, even if it didn't supply rope, food, oil, paper, cloth, etc.

Plus it's a beautiful plant.


----------



## Mutt

I have that Montel Williams show on my CPU. It blows me away that this middle class, good christian family had a child with tons of mental problems from birth. The poor kid was on adult doses of Risperdal, Riddilen (however you spell that), Lithium, and a shit load others. Which all have very serious side effects.

The parents doctor told them about MJ for medical use. Will the kid didn't need all that other stuff after eating food cooked with weed. The feds step in and take the kid away and put the kid back on all that meds that didn't work to begin with. I know this is an old show and the situation changed for them, but it still burns me up.

As Stoney said in another thread "square is square". 
but stupid is stupid. 
If I am in pain and something out there fixes it. F**k you govt. I have a right to my health and the quality of my life. and the same for my kids.


----------



## Stoney Bud

You got that right, Mutt!

I told my doc loud and clear that she has no rights to tell anyone ever about anything concerning any illegal drug use and made her sign an agreement to it.

She did, I'm doin good and she's always discrete when we discuss it.


----------



## Mutt

Patient doctor privilege. As long as you don't fly off the handle and say I am going to wack everyone in sight with a 22-250 from the town hall.

She can't say crap in court or anywhere else. That is between you and her, as long as she conducts herself ethically and upholds her oath to contribute to the quality of life ofothers or something like that.. (unlike the sesspool of earth called lawyers).


----------



## Ogof

This post appears fairly recent so I will add my story.

I also have had imsomnia since childhood (tried all the sleeping pills, does not work for me). I have severe arthritis of the hips. Will probably need a hip replacement down the road. Just for good measure I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes 6 monthes ago.

My wife had severe endometriosis until she had a hysterectomy. That leaves her with severe pelvic floor disease.

Besides other pharm's I was prescribed naprosyn and vicodin for pain. My wife was prescribed vicodin for years and a few years ago the doctor switched her to oxycontin.
Works miracles for the state of pain she is in.

The pharm's work OK for us, but you are still aware of your pain. It just is not as bothersome.  If we smoke, some pain goes away and there seems to be a "crossover"
that relieves more pain and makes you feel good as well.  Much different than when younger and smoking for entertainment value. 


So medical and recreational use is the reason I want to grow.

Best regards and good health to all.

Ogof


----------



## skunk

my old lady also has endometriosis and had 6 laproscopys and dncs they keep hesitating on the hysterectomy. i guess they make more money that way because they know they probably wont see her again once they do it . but anyways all in all she has had about 20 surgerys both knees twice elbows, wrist, shoulders and all her female problems . and i cant get her to smoke a joint for nothing . shes stuck on them dam pills .  and i still have to hear it every day and every night  something on her is hurting or im bleeding down there . i get frustrated into wanting to break my probation and smoke one myself . i feel bad for her but if she would only listen to me we would both be happy campers .myself i am disabled in my back but hell i cant complain she does enough for both of us .


----------



## Indust

Mutt said:
			
		

> Since I was a kid, Insomnia and when I did fall asleep I had night terrors, and slept walk. Then every morning heartburn. I smoke at least a couple of hits before bed. I sleep the night through without incedent and feel great in the morning.
> but mainly I am a pothead too.
> edit: wait We are people who smoke Alternative cigs.


 
Yah I'm also a big time Insomniac, also have ADD, and not that its a medical conditon but it helps me make music.


----------



## MMilitiaR

damn, stoney, youve got mor then enough reasons for all of MP, man, do you have to take any regular meds? its like buds a super rug, damn...


----------



## Stoney Bud

MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> damn, stoney, youve got mor then enough reasons for all of MP, man, do you have to take any regular meds? its like buds a super rug, damn...


Yeah, I take 7 pills in the morning and 5 at night. Keeps the ticker tickin. No problem with me.


----------



## MMilitiaR

man, "keeos the ticker ticken", thats always the coolest saying, wow, lol.


----------



## stoner123

depression,anxiety,insomnia,stress,Fibromyalgia(just about every symptom)

with my mental problems it seems that pot brought me to reality and allowed me to get a grip on life and laern how to think and shit.

with my phsyical problems, it relieves stomach cramps,muslce cramps/stiffness and skin sensitivity, also helps with my hearing and taste sometimes. theres a couple more things but i forget


----------



## ninfan77

im in a non MMJ state. advanced glaucoma, scar tissue, and blood vessel growth in one eye = lots of pain and headaches. Im extremely sensitive to sunlight in that eye, makes the throbbing even worse.

Have had 2 operations, prolly a 3rd coming.


----------



## MissMolly

I have glaucoma , guy on the couch has MS, teens have  debilitating anxiety and associated gastrial problems


----------



## DoctorFeelGood

For insomnia, pain, arthritis and eating disorders try Mazar its a very potent indica with about 23% THC.

DFG


----------



## Thai Stick

I just got my license to smoke grow and posses.....I need some help. I am on morphine and sleep...actually nod all day. It sucks! I'm hoping to find a few Pure to mostly sats to trade some of these indies for......Can anyone help?????/

Thai.


----------



## Hick

Not sure where you are thai, but you might do a search for a "Medical Dispensary" near you. They usually provide a variety of rooted clones to med patiants.


----------



## Thai Stick

Hick....That's the broblem bro....There are no authorized med dispensaries in my state?????

Thai


----------



## WBTA

I have no disorders. Any suggestions on the easiest way to get a perscription?


----------



## Ogof

WBTA said:
			
		

> I have no disorders. Any suggestions on the easiest way to get a perscription?



This is a MEDICAL Marijuana thread. Not a scam the doctor and make it bad for all the really sick people thread.

Medical marijuana is a needed substance for many people and scamming will only be more ammunition for the "anti" people.  Let alone that a doctor can loose his/her license to practice if a false claim is made.


----------



## Stoney Bud

WBTA said:
			
		

> I have no disorders. Any suggestions on the easiest way to get a perscription?


With all the hassles that are involved with prescription MJ, why would you want to?

Just build yourself a growroom and make all you want!


----------



## DoctorFeelGood

Thai Stick said:
			
		

> I just got my license to smoke grow and posses.....I need some help. I am on morphine and sleep...actually nod all day. It sucks! I'm hoping to find a few Pure to mostly sats to trade some of these indies for......Can anyone help?????/
> 
> Thai.


 
Where do you live???
DFG


----------



## ms_1

Multiple Sclerosis, Degenerative Disc Disease, Meniere's Disease, Chronic Pain, Chronic Wasting (Weight Loss), Headaches, Brian and spine surgeries.  Lots of Spasms, tremors, and insomnia/Apnea.  Legal in my state to possess and grow limited amounts.

Medical MJ has allowed me to cut some of my other prescriptions down.


----------



## smokinsiggy

Been using pot for a long , long time for chronic pain , degenerative discs , severe arthiritis , and musle spasms. Was on many meds to cope with all this baggage and one day quit it all . This was not a good choice , kinda fell off kilter and needed a rest for a few days in the Zone . In one of my lifes cocaine addiction was a problem in that life . Started smoking more pot and decided to quit that life . Been away from the crap for over 10 yrs I think . Never looked back again .


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

I used to be a recreational smoker, now I consider myself a medical smoker. Due to a almost life ending accident ...but i am here and not on the nasty nasty narcotics anymore  thank the good bud for that !

For the chronic pain i have in my joints and just to be able to function really. Without pot i woulnd't have a life  at all.. i would be hopped up on narcotics lookin for my next pill.


----------



## Dizoelio

A broken heart and some insomnia... but I started off as a pothead... just noticed it chilled me out and relaxed me.  

It also gets rid of nightmares.  For some reason they are a nuisance I only have them when I don't/didn't smoke.  It's weird being able to decide when I can have  a nightmare.


----------



## Grownothing

When I was in High School, I didnt do one drug, didnt drink...alot lol, and life in high school wasnt bad...gf, no stress, job was easy, car was running.
Then I graduated....broke up with the gf, parents are getting divorced right now, its been a year since they filed...still nothing, car completely died, and I have wicked bad insomnia. I started out with Tylenol Simply Sleep...they didnt work. Then Tylenol PM...thinking...well, there stronger lol, those didnt work. My work was complaining that I was dragging, so I knew there was something I had to do. I went to the doctors, and he gave me pills for my insomnia, and they worked for a week, then that was it...I got 4-5 hours of sleep off a pill a night, then I started getting about 1-2-3 hours of sleep a night...on a PILL!!...when you should be getting like 8-9 hours of sleep off pills.
My brother (who is younger then me lol) had been smoking pot for awhile...he was smoking one night, and I asked if I could try it. Took a few hits, was out like a light. Wasnt even good lol.
So ever since I have been smoking for my insomnia. Depression was a side effect that I had due to all the bullshit in my life, so its kinda helped me. I have been smoking for a year, and it hasnt been that bad for me...I actually sleep, I am not depressed as much anymore.
Only side effect right now...is if I dont smoke, I grow a temper pretty quick....and its not just me...its other people that have the same side effect. 
I am pretty much growing for medicinal uses...so I can SLEEP lol.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

just a thought , but I also have insomnia and trazadone is a kicking med to take for sleep.. and i have a HIGH tolerance to most anything..... they give you the choice of taking 1,2,3 pills before bed, depending on how much your mind is racing before bed, if you know what i mean...


anyways ask ur doc about it.. it's an older medication and it dirt cheap...

 grow on bro.....


----------



## Grownothing

My mom hates pills, and chemicals.
I had a uncle (my moms brother) die of a heroin OD, he was addicted...ever since that, she has been scared of medicine that is artifically made. She thinks that I should fall asleep on something organic, so she gave me the go ahead to grow.
She has insomnia lately too, so she can really use it too.


----------



## HerbiJesus

iv'e got a bad back, had discs removed and many epadural injections, also panic attacks, the weed helps alot. my doc told me the panic attacks were from smoking weed!  but i think thats a load of bull, more like the stresses of life.


----------



## fatman

i not gonna kid any one so here goes.in the winter of 02 i had car accident......dwi.i lost left leg aboove knee.i have had 4 heart attacks,and sleep is just out of the question.if you are a ampute then you know about phantom pain.mine WAS very severe,this is why no sleep.as for my heart any excitement at all sends me to the nitro bottle.well old friend stops by the house and can see the shape im in and told me i should try mj for this crap i have to live with. i had smoked pot before but was not my drug of choice.(alcohol)man what a diference.i am now alcohol free,heart is in thank you mode,and phantom pain is all GONE.:bong1: im hooked laugh i will continue to smoke my meds till i go to the grave.i did some time in mental ward getting off dr.prescribed poison.i now use only gods meds.if you are looking for a cure to your phantom pain then please try mmj.dont let big brother brain wash you.mmj is great for alcohol addiction also.i no longer drink.i am a alcoholic that just dont drink any more. i know without mmj i would be dead now.you all have to make up your own mind about your own body.mine says mmj is what i need and mmj is what it will get. 
                                     mmj user and will stay that way
                         i can handle any thing but temptation


----------



## Mappy

insomnia,diabetes,high blood pressure,hyper tension,and occasional pain from numerous motorcycle accidents over the last twenty years.:smoke1:


----------



## tango420

I have crohns disease and i can say that marijuana is a miracle drug. All the persccription drugs out there dont do **** for me. it helps with everything from wasting, nausea, pain, insomnia, you name it.


----------



## RatherBBurnin

I use it for upper back and neck pain.. i was in a very serious accident or three, all three involved head first injuries one into the bottom of a pool.. twice a dirty hit on the lacrosse floor... the pool one i was almost in a wheelchair.. i was soo close to a broken neck... and about 12 serious concussions..... i use lorazepam for my insomnia as prescribed by my dr.. but its totally useless..and i normally just smoke a bowl before bed instead..


----------



## TheStickyIcky

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> iv'e got a bad back, had discs removed and many epadural injections, also panic attacks, the weed helps alot. my doc told me the panic attacks were from smoking weed!  but i think thats a load of bull, more like the stresses of life.



Marijuana causes panic/anxiety attacks for some people. Just really depends on how much of a thinker you are. If you tend to overthink a lot it can. Some people it helps with anxiety. Your Doc probably knows what he's talking about.


----------



## HerbiJesus

yeh your right, but my doc was too quick to blame it on marijuana.
my panic attacks happen more offen when i havn't had a smoke.


----------



## mortisha69

bit late, but I'm new... 

I have Ehler-Danlos- hypermobility type... we used to call it 'double-jointed' and it was good fun- doing weird things with my joints (ha ha) when i was young- now it's like having arthritis in every single joint in your body.... thank god for my smoke... i would be on massive pain pills without it. and as a mom of 2 boys- both who have my condition and the ypoungest also has asperger's syndrome... you can imagine how grateful I am that we have a 'green cross' as it were here in London, for those with long term disabilities and illnesses... tho- about to have my first crop next month! wish me luck...
thanks for listening..:2940th_rasta:


----------



## triprey

Mutt said:
			
		

> I have that Montel Williams show on my CPU. It blows me away that this middle class, good christian family had a child with tons of mental problems from birth. The poor kid was on adult doses of Dispersal, Riddilen (however you spell that), Lithium, and a **** load others. Which all have very serious side effects.
> 
> The parents doctor told them about MJ for medical use. Will the kid didn't need all that other stuff after eating food cooked with weed. The feds step in and take the kid away and put the kid back on all that meds that didn't work to begin with. I know this is an old show and the situation changed for them, but it still burns me up.


 
They can not make any money $$$ if the kid is using MJ for medical. I think the pharmaceutical companies are one of the biggest non supports of any type of alternative medicine there is.:evil: Can you imagine how they would freak if medical marijuana was past in every state in the union.:shocked: 

No more charging $100 per pill! This is all in my opinion of course.


----------



## triprey

I have HEP C which lead to a liver transplant 8 months ago.  My doctors do not want me using any kind of pain relief medication, because they ALL go through the liver.  Hence, my use of medical MJ.  Have you ever noticed all the pharmaceutical commercials on TV that talk about, "if you have ever had a liver decease, you should not take this medication!"?   All those chems they are using do damage to your liver:doh: , and trust me, YOU DO NOT WANT TO HAVE TO HAVE A LIVER TRANSPLANT! It was not fun.:cry:


Become a organ donor... It can save a life!


----------



## Wheeler

Paralyzed 22 years here.  Terrible burning pain from it & muscle spasms.  "Legal" meds were destroying my liver, and really not working.

Weed works excellent.  I wish it was legal here (US East Coast)

Wheeler


----------



## Grownincali420

i have severe migraines from playing football (way too many concussions), insomnia and baaaad A.D.D...Dank cures all those for me in ONE medicine. It also helps that i have no insurance..and couldnt get "regular" meds if i wanted to...


----------



## 50bud

High blood pressure; Runs in the family. About 2 months ago i started smoking MJ regularly, I figured it wouldnt hurt, after going to the doctor for my checkup, my blood pressure had went down significantly the doc. told me whatever i was doing to keep doing it(what an easy command to obide by)lol. And it was all from the MJ, also helps with my stress, im a easily stressed person and marijuana puts me in the happiest state of mind i believe that is all possible. Thank god for the herb!:yay:


----------



## Max123

Since the end of 03 I've been battling Depression, Anxiety, Insomnia and Stomach Ulcers. I also get really bad back and leg pain from my job. MJ is the only thing that helps.

It blows my mind how the government hates this wonderful plant so much...

What also blows me away is how so many people equate MJ with killers like crack, heroin, etc. I have never seen anyone die, ruin their life or even get sick from MJ. Yet, my younger sister almost died from her heroin addiction and I have lost alot of friends to it also.


----------



## Max123

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Marijuana causes panic/anxiety attacks for some people. Just really depends on how much of a thinker you are. If you tend to overthink a lot it can. Some people it helps with anxiety. Your Doc probably knows what he's talking about.



This is true. Usually my head is full of negative crap and if I smoke in that state it'll usually worsen my anxiety. For me however, it depends on the MJ, the better it is the better it helps.

The area where I live, good MJ is extremely overpriced beyond affordability so I always have to resort to low mids. I have to make sure I calm down and clear my head before I smoke or my anxiety will get pretty bad, almost panic attack bad.


----------



## hazewarrior

> i have severe migraines from playing football (way too many concussions), insomnia and baaaad A.D.D...Dank cures all those for me in ONE medicine. It also helps that i have no insurance..and couldnt get "regular" meds if i wanted to...


 
Grownincali420 are in the same boat. Football & a bad bicycle accident left me with chronic migraines. I also found out that people with A.D.D. tend to self medicate by using MJ and they don't even know it. Explains allot about my younger days. I also suffer from back spasms because of a work related injury. Anti inflammatory are no good because I have ulcers and I don't like their addictive properties. I'm almost on my tenth year using medical cannabis and I have never had medical insurance. 

Some of the stories posted on here are very tragic and I must give my condolences to everyone. Lets thank the plant gods for helping us through.

_haze...._


----------



## medicore

Been using Medical MJ for Crohn's disease.  I have holes in my intestines that cause tons of pain and infection.  The mj makes it bearable.  I used to also be extremely grumpy, I still am a little but if I notice it and smoke some mj my attitude brightens.  I am serious, my wife will ask me to go smoke if I am getting angry or stressed and everything is fine.  Most people might think, oh it's because he's stoned, he doesn't know whats going on, he's out of it but its not.  I suddenly realize what I am getting angry or stessed about is stupid and not worth getting worked up about and my conversations become more cohesive and void of anger. 

If we could all get over what Hearst and DuPont did to mj and see it with our own eyes, not some millionaire tycoons view to get richer!  Oh yeah, lets cut down all these beautiful trees for paper instead of using this alternative crop that would produce more and allow us to save the beautiful trees of this country.


----------



## Firepower

Nice.. Thread started on 2005 and it still going...  LOL...:holysheep:


----------



## Cam

Crohn's Diesase, RSD, and Peripheral Neropathy of the right leg are all of the medical isssues I use marijuana for.  Yes it is legal in my state.  I have tried pills and pills and pills.  I was so ******-up that I couldn't even get off the couch.  I started using Marijuana for medical purposes (yes I used it recrerationally before) eliminated as many of the pills as I could and I feel so much better.  It actually makes the pain go away..not totally, but tollerably.  I am on forearm crutches and have no use of my right leg from the knee down.  All it does is hurt.  Since there is no guarantee in fixing nerve damage and degenerative nerve disorders, this works best .


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

head pain due to an eye injury. Had my eye removed in Jan of 05 and it waz supposed to had stopped the cause no eye there to cause pain. but i still get the pain and its even worse now. Docs have no clue what going on. Eye doc sent me to a neurologist and they dont know whats causeing the pain. But i told  him how i make it stop. and He is fine with it. i take no man-made medicine AT ALL. Bud is all that works and much safer then being on higher dosage of medicine.


----------



## Celebrity Bob

It helps with my anxiety.


----------



## Grownincali420

lets just say it helps me with LIFE!

i wake up in the morning and feel like crap and want to go back to sleep..i fire one up and i dont even care that i have to go to work.just out the door with a smile on my face.


----------



## Grownincali420

i have ailments and theyve been posted on earlier pages but i thought id throw the most imprortant one out there.

herb gives me the motivation to do the things im dreading the most.


----------



## mastersativa

Its better than prozac, and helps me with the migranes also.


----------



## youngbud

Constant back pain, growing up a southern boy can take it out of you early, and insomnia. Smoke a bowl of some sativa diva, go do my work, my back doesn't bother me at all, not to mention it feels like it only took me 20 minutes to get it all done.  Smoke an indica before bed and I'm out like a light.  Wake up early the next morning and feel great.  No side effects.  It's the best way.  My doc got me started.  I just wish there was mmj in my state so I wouldn't have to do all the under the table stuff.


----------



## KGB

I take it for my Chronic Back pain...I have insomnia,it helps with it,but thats not why I got it,lol


----------



## akirahz

I was diagnosed with chronic prostatitis at the age of 15, went to specialists, had the ol camera down my snake *ahem*.. went on several different medicines, even some new state of the art ones. Micro antibiotics, Detrol LA, and a few others did absolutely nothing.. Its hard to get medicine to the prostate i guess.. anyway when i was 17 i smoked my first bowl and man.. i was peein' like a child again.. so i find marijuana has strong anti-inflammatory properties so naturally it seems to be my only effective treatment.


----------



## powhitetrashomie

I have several medical conditions for which bud works better than anything else I've been prescribed. A torn rotater cuff, two bad disks in my lower back which cause sciatica pain, anxiety, migranes... My youngest son uses it for his severe TMJ and chronic migranes. He says it really helps with his ADHD as well. We're not legal users yet, working on it.

Recently discovered vaporization and will never go back to smoking.


----------



## Kupunakane

I never really talk too much about it,
  But lately I think that others might be helped when they see that they are not alone.
  I contracted Hep C in the military, and am now looking at a liver transplant since I am end stage. I am an insulin dependant diabetic. I take a chemical pacemaker for the pvc's that I throw, I have high blood pressure from portal tension, and I suffer from a thing called varices brought on by the high blood pressure from portal tension. I saw seven surgeries for it last year.  
   My body doesn't want to do as I instruct it to do any more, mostly cause I beat the crapola out of it all my life. I understand pain very well as I am either allergic to the pain meds, or simply cannot tolerate them. If I go to get some stitches put in,  there is nothing to do but grin and bear it ya know ?
  The Doctors said I had 3 to 5 years left, and I have beat that 5 year mark by 4 years now. So it's been nine years ago that he gave me up for dead, HA !! I don't think so. I even failed with the treatment for HepC, my numbers sky rocketed, and the interferon was cancelled.
  I almost gave it all up when I went through chemo for cancer, but my Gastro said I might want to try rollin some and smoking it, he even said this in front of my wife. I had stopped for a long while as I was a pilot, but seeing as how I was medically retired, and the Doc giving me the long frown as well as the question mark over my head, I went back to smokin.
  I know religion like politics isn't really allowed here, but I gotta say thank you God for the MJ you created. It has given me so much of my life back, and I have once again become the loving man that I was. I can endure and laugh again, and that my friends is priceless.

PS. The big C (cancer), and the chemo?  I kicked it in the azimuth, I'm a winner, not a loser

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Carrie

I'm a medical marijuana user and activist, who supports many sick people who use it for many different reasons.
Working at our Compassion center we have over 2000 members,who are all sick and use marijuana in different ways. Being a volunteer makes all of us members  as well. My sickness is Multiple sclerosis, Which causes Anxiety,pain,stress,depression and sometimes I can't walk. 

I smoke over 10 grams a day. About 60% of that is a strong Indica-This reduces pain, muscle relaxant, aids sleep, reduces anxiety and stress
The other 40% is a Sativa- This reduces nausea,fights depression, energizes but most of all muscle spasms.
I'm so happy that Marijuana makes my life easier!


----------



## Cook_

You all have seriously shown me another side of marijuana that ive never seen and i wanna :clap: for all of yall because you guys are going through some tuff stuff but you still have humor in it all and peace about it hers to you :goodposting:


----------



## someguy

damn yall. some of your posts gave me goose bumps, seriously. ive know more that a few people who use medicinal for actual conditions, but nothing like some of the posts i read. its awesome yall can stay positive. STAY STRONG, SMOKE STRONG


----------



## docfishwrinkle

i live in a non mmj state, which will be on ballot in nov.:woohoo: i use to relieve constant pain & stiffness in lower back, shoulders, & neck. was in life threating auto accident 17 yrs ago when was teen. had numberous internal injuries that the doc fixed just fine, but chiropractor, doctor, & i come to conclusion that even its been years since-that the lap belt on rear seat of chevette that hit 4' dia. oak tree @ 65 mph is probably the reason for back problems. i haven't been useing for 8 wks b/c trying to get new job & license back (dwi). being 2 months no smoke i constantly have stiff sore neck to where can hardly turn head from side to side. chiro helps but only for a day & vicodin, darvoset, & any other narc just slinks me out & gives me the "itch". im going insane, but have nice grow going so when get life back (DL) ill be jus fine again.:smoke1:


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho docfishwrinkle,
  Man am I glad that you mentioned the itch. You know how the Dr's like to experiment with ya ? well every now and then they think that they have found something that will offer pain relief. That is when I get the itch, and it can really drive a person bonkers. Do they have another cure for the itch ?  no. 
  I really don't care for all the bunny trails the doc's take you down, so I just took over my life,  and by God I make the decisions now.

Good Luck Dude
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## NorCalHal

I use it because it's better then Alcohol! We all need a vice right?

But seriously, been burning along time. I got my first medical card in Feb' 97 from Dennis Peron himself and the first club in SF. Wow, what crazy thing, a store that sells smoke. I have seen alot of seriously ill folks in alot of different clubs that are very thankful about MMJ. But I also see alot of regular folks using thier rights and getting Dr. recommendations too. It's great.

I've had 3 lower back surgeries from snowboarding back in the day. It does help when that sciatica starts being a pain.


----------



## LowkonXC

I'm a third year Registered Medical Marijuana Patient and CareGiver. Herb takes the edge off of what's left over after the Rx do their things. I have Guillain Bare' Syndrome and Diabetes Type 1. I take 38 pills and 5 shots of insulin just to be able to see the next day. Have taken over 7000 shots already. Disabled and retired at 54. At least I get early Medicare coverage. My meds run over $2000.00 a month. Thank God for herb because I'm in pain every day since July 2004. Have a nice grow goin' on, may share it later.

Peace


----------



## lyfr

a/c seperation r/shoulder, torn rotator cuff l/shoulder, tendenitis wrists, but i have nothing compared to most patients.  pills make my stomach sick and zombie me out.  been smokin before injury,  if everything magically heals i'll still be smokin.  i have a card,  for pain, primary doc knows/agrees,  but i do not put myself above others. i think everyone has a right to smoke...even if the only reason is "it like gets me really stoned and stuff."  like i said, id be smokin if if i felt perfect 24/7!


----------



## tcooper1

I am a mj card holder ...I am in a wheelchair also and have musel spasms and a few other medical problems ...the pot I smoke for the pain and spasms is TRAINWRECK....BLUE BERRY and SHISHKA BERRY Those are the strains that help me with pain,spasms,and nausea.. These strains are from the west coast.Anyway these are what I grow to help me.I am starting other strains to see if they help as well.....also The TRAINWRECK helps with sleep.....it works VERY well for sleep.I only smoke that at night otherwise i am in bed in the middle of the day LOL....Hope your dad finds a strain to help.good luck and wish your dad will for me


----------



## IRISH

have had 4 lumbar laminectomy , discectomy surgeries over past 20 some odd years. on my 4th surgery, heart couldnt tolerate it, quit 3 times, so was permanant disabled. some good days , some bad. im in a chair now , but not always. just found out im hep-c , and will be starting on the inferon soon. i'd be lying to say i wasnt scared , as i am. ive been on so many meds , for so long , it seems they all lead to taking something else stronger each time , with no end in sight. i smoke weed for so many reasons, i couldnt state them all. tokin helps me with many problems, that no pill ever will.


----------



## tcooper1

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> have had 4 lumbar laminectomy , discectomy surgeries over past 20 some odd years. on my 4th surgery, heart couldnt tolerate it, quit 3 times, so was permanant disabled. some good days , some bad. im in a chair now , but not always. just found out im hep-c , and will be starting on the inferon soon. i'd be lying to say i wasnt scared , as i am. ive been on so many meds , for so long , it seems they all lead to taking something else stronger each time , with no end in sight. i smoke weed for so many reasons, i couldnt state them all. tokin helps me with many problems, that no pill ever will.


 
You sound like you have alot of the same problems I have.I have had hep-c for about 5 yrs. now and am not going to take inferon.The drs. say my heart wouldnt take it.So I take care of myself......I HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS!!!! My liver is good ect.ect.    Banjo.......it will be ok!!!! I to have been on to many meds in my day.Now I take meds that wont affect my orgons and smoke alot of pot!!!! Banjo take care of yourself and eat right...dont drink the wrong things that would affect your liver and the hep wont bother you as bad.The ONLY problem I have is my stomache.and keeping food down....thats were the pot comes in....as you probley know.
Take care Banjo....everything will bw alright.....


----------



## tcooper1

i have nothing compared to most patients. pills make my stomach sick and zombie me out. been smokin before injury, if everything magically heals i'll still be smokin. i have a card, for pain, primary doc knows/agrees, but i do not put myself above others. i think everyone has a right to smoke...even if the only reason is "it like gets me really stoned and stuff." like i said, id be smokin if if i felt perfect 24/7![/quote]

I couldnt agree more!!!!!!!


----------



## grama42

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Man, I've got a lot of crap wrong with me and I take a lot of meds to make my body behave itself.
> 
> 5 bypasses, serious blood pressure problems, a stroke, a bunch of heart attacks, diabetes, and liver disease.
> 
> From worrying about all of that ****, I started having panic attacks. Bad ones. Freakin spazzin out goin over on the floor bad ones. The doc put me on some serious mind drugs for about two years. Yeah, they worked. I was sleepy all the time, but I didn't have but the first 30 minutes of the panic attacks.
> 
> Then I picked the weed back up after leaving it alone for months because of what the doc said. The panic attacks stopped. I mean they stopped after the first good high. Trip on that.
> 
> Now I smoke all the weed I want to. I don't use any of the mind drugs that were for the attacks and I don't even have any start anymore. Trip on that.
> 
> I kinda feel like weed has added some life back into my life. I'm having fun and just livin. Trip on that.
> 
> This group has some pretty cool people in it. I'm trippin on that.
> 
> Now, dig this; My blood sugar has dropped remarkably after a few months of smoking weed and using the pills. The pills wern't really having too much effect and the doc was getting worried. Now she's a happy camper. I'm staying around 120 and feeling great.


hey stoney you need to try some apple cider vinegar 2 tablespoons  in 6oz of water a day i do it 3 times a day but i love vinegar im 66 and with my bud  wow! i feel great no meds for me just try it you will be surprised be safe grama42


----------



## White Widow

I have lived threw a road side bomb in Afghanistan serving the Canadian forces. 

*Physical:*
I now have to live with shrapnel in my right leg, have had some removed from my left wrist and upper left arm. I also suffered from a broken (right) leg, slip disk in my back and about 300 stitches on my upper left arm/elbow. On the best days I live with a dull chronic pain. On the worst It hurts to move around.

*Emotionally:*
I hate life and have a poor attitude. I blasted a few to many fools over there to have a good laugh, now I come back and I'm alienated. Well, except for when I smoke up, it helps with attitude and paranoia. I ease up a bit i guess. aside from that I live with nightmares, insomnia, ADD, combat stress, paralyzing flash back incidents, mild panic attacks, over reactions to loud noises (ducking, dogging, even jumped behind a parked car once) and general discomfort in crowds or busy streets.

Weed has helped me with physical pains, and also emotional. With out weed I probably would have killed myself a long time ago!


----------



## puffnstuff

Hey WW we feel for ya buddie. glad the EVIL herb can help ya out. I smoke it for spasms, got a messed up back,used to be to strong for my own good and picked up too much heavy stuff.
puff


----------



## [email protected]

i use it for my adhd, i alsso had retinas problems so it helps my eye out alot... ohh and my asthma i havent had a asthma attact sinch ive been everyday toker... and finally but least it helped me get my life back on better track from abusing pain meds after my eye surgerys...


----------



## andy52

i do smoke for the relaxing,pain relief and nerve calming effects.i was on 80mg oxycontin with 80mgs of hydrocodone a day for several yrs.like i read inanother post,it made me an evil person.i quit cold turkey and started back to smoking weed.after 13 lower lumbar surgeries,3 cervical disc surgeries,all due to a 60 ft fall ay work.i was an ironworker.i am in constant pain and all drs. want to do is cut more and hand out narcotics.been there done that.i take nothing except blood pressure meds now.and my ritual of smoke.i am normal agin.peopleare not afraid of me now.they even like me.the list of surgeries i listed are not counting the broken bones i suffered in this fall.minor crap.
  that is why i am trying to grow some quality smoke,just for me,maybe an occassional friend.i sure as heck can not find anywhere to buy it anymore.nor afford the prices some want for it.and the chance of riding with it.no one,not even the people i love the most in this world,know the pain i go thru.i am not a whiner.but with you guys help and the grace of god i will learn to grow my own smoke.god bless you all for having me here.


----------



## Hick

White Widow said:
			
		

> I have lived threw a road side bomb in Afghanistan serving the Canadian forces.
> 
> *Physical:*
> I now have to live with shrapnel in my right leg, have had some removed from my left wrist and upper left arm. I also suffered from a broken (right) leg, slip disk in my back and about 300 stitches on my upper left arm/elbow. On the best days I live with a dull chronic pain. On the worst It hurts to move around.
> 
> *Emotionally:*
> I hate life and have a poor attitude. I blasted a few to many fools over there to have a good laugh, now I come back and I'm alienated. Well, except for when I smoke up, it helps with attitude and paranoia. I ease up a bit i guess. aside from that I live with nightmares, insomnia, ADD, combat stress, paralyzing flash back incidents, mild panic attacks, over reactions to loud noises (ducking, dogging, even jumped behind a parked car once) and general discomfort in crowds or busy streets.
> 
> Weed has helped me with physical pains, and also emotional. With out weed I probably would have killed myself a long time ago!



THANK YOU for serving.  sincerely


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yeah thanks Man..Smoke it up my friend..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

P.T.S.D  is my main reason.doctors want to give me paxil,buspar zoloft,xanax and other crap most of which make sexual intercourse impossible.most of the doctors i confide in tell me i'm not doing anything wrong and that if i think it helps then stick with it. 99%of MJ use could be considered medicinal. think about it, poeple drink a beer after work to "take a load off" or smoke tobacco to help with the little streses life throws at you.so if you smoke a joint or 5 a day the reason for doing so is to make you feel a little more comfortable with the situation at hand.and to the soldiers...ROCK ON...YOU GUYS ALWAYS WERE AND ALWAYS WILL BE MY HEROES


----------



## papabeach1

I use mj to unstress me, i have asthma too, first time i quit smoke pot was when i was 13, just for 2 week i got my first asthma attack in the gym  middle school, it was not funny I struggle breathing until I got emengercy shot on my front right leg, it help, I threw fit to my parents to give me joints and it helps, I am 27 now, I have no asthma attack since becuz i smoke pot every day, years later when i first has a child, and I has relation problem then develop bi-polar, and I needs pot more than ever over beers...  my families notice I am never sick every day for 10 years of recongized no sick?, I said pot helps so do not bother me but I do need gas   i am also deaf, so its really bored in the silence world huh? I like beers but makes me sleepy with mj... mj has remedy my angers but I am trying to learn manage my angers because I did depend on mj for it too much as ill use, it helps me understand to be adult by manage the anger, so mj does help me learn to control by one a time a day  I do have one question, what is a chronic pain?


----------



## andy52

chronic pain,is pain that has lasted for some time.acute pain is more or less a short term pain .


----------



## occg.hydro

chronic back pain (don't break your back, it sucks), chronic insomnia and ADD


----------



## Axess

What strain would be the best for threating Insomnia? I really need to sleep earlier every night but i just cant :/ sucks being tired at work everyday.
When i had White Widow it worked pretty well but i want something better for sleep (i love WW otherwise), and i've nere smoked a pure indica so i dont know if it would work, would it?


----------



## andy52

i have chronic and acute spinal pain from over 16 surgeries on my back and nec.lumbar and cervical spine.i was shot up pretty good also in a bar scene yrs ago.was on high dose narcotis for yrs,even had a morphine pump for 3yrs.was on heavy nerve meds.i just decided one day that the hell with being a walkin zombie.i quit everything cold turkey.i had smoked weed most of my life,due to my son being born i quit the day he came home from hosp.well after i got the pumpout and off the drugs.i decided to try my favorite smoke again.and the rest is history.works better than anything in this man-made pharaceutical world.the only pills i take now are tylenol.otc.thanks all


----------



## kailiwela44

I use MJ for many reasons:
1.  Degenerative joint disease (arthritis) in my foot from a car accident.  I can get by the pain during the day but herb is my relief after.  Surgery and cordisone injections advised-depending which dr i ask. 
2.  Insomnia.  Had it since i was young probably ADHD.  I'll wake up a few couple times a night--good for my home-made co2.  First time i wake up i try to go to sleep naturally, second time i'm reaching for my pipe.:hubba: 
3.  Help quit smoking cigs and drinking daily.  With weed being natural, why do anything else. 
4.  i can still exercise in the mornings, whatever my foot allows me to do, after smoking the night before. 
5.  Old psychiatrist treated me for depression, using anti-depressants, when i really had to go anger management courses. Probably contributes to my insomnia.:spit: 
6.  I too am a pot head.


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr

hi peeps o/ another to the list  i used to grow mj indoors for myself cos i like the buzz and dont drink but i have just heared that someone i know has breast cancer, so i am currently looking around for best strains for CBD which i believe is what the THC turns into ? and at what stage is best to harvest it purely for the CBD.
I am currently growing some northern lights as i heard rumours that it was one of the good strains for CBD.

Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated  

yes yes i know use search function, but i thought i would post before i searched and got info as i am currently doing while you're reading this


----------



## intellenoob

i use it for colitis. i was diagnosed my senior year of hs and the only medicine that would help was prednisone, a steroid w/ alot of nasty side effects. every time i was weaned off, my symptoms would get worse. 3 months into my freshman year of college i was going to the bathroom >20X a day, and ended up being hospitalized for 10 days, 7 of which i couldn't eat or drink anything. to top it off, it was over thanksgiving too :<. all in all, i lost about 50 lbs, ruined a handful of pants, and didn't take a solid **** for almost a year. i was put on an infusion schedule that helped, but my symptoms would always come back a few weeks before my next treatment. then i read some reports of mj helping, so i gave it a shot. worked like a charm! whenever i don't smoke for awhile, my symptoms come back. it's funny that the one illegal drug that can't kill you can also heal you. i ******* hate this country.


----------



## MarijuanaMeds

you can now get meds online. email [email protected] for a menu


----------



## Wolfie

Very very touchy stomach/digestive system, (termed "irritable bowel system" by doctors) set off by the wrong foods or stress, and migraine headaches.


----------



## yimmy capone

I snap real easy on people, guess they call it bi-polar or what ever, so it keeps me calm. sometimes i snap and then i smoke and look back on it and think man i'm a butthead.


----------



## st00ner

I have been diagnosed with a severe case of "Bi Polar Disorder" or "Manic Depressive"

I also have an extreme case of ADD. Marijuana helps me relax after a hard day at work. Without it, I keep thinking and worrying about work due to my one track mind, and eventually snap from all the pressure.

Believe it or not I get more done weeks I smoke than when I do not.


----------



## spicoli

I am writing this to help anyone thinking about using medical MJ in CA.

I had not smoked pot in 30 years until I obtained my MMJ certificate in CA.  I had tried everything to ease my chronic back pain/ spasms and neck pain.  I  tried muscle relaxers, Chiropractic, accupuncture, massage, accupressure, I have probably left a few out.  It has been so many years of looking for help I can't remember all the help I have sought out.

Some may find this hard to believe, actually I can hardly believe it, on my first try with MMJ I stood up and I felt something in my back shift.  It was almost painful.  Something In my back shifted hard.  

The pain that I had in my neck for years  was beggining to go away.   I sat in front of the TV and began stretching my neck.  I felt my neck begin to loosen.  I awoke the next morning with a loose neck.  
My back shifted and adjusted and my neck loosened up for the first time in over 4 years.   After one dose/ smoke of MMJ.

I hope this helps.  This is the honest truth from me.  I am an anti any kind of drug person.  I won't even take Aspirin unless I really, really need it.  So it is quite a stretch to take MMJ.   I am glad I did it has helped faster than I ever thought possible.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

i had a Cervical Spinal Cord Injury and as a result i have severe spasms.  Traditional pharm's didnt work and since MMJ is not legal here i never knew it was an option.  i was hanging out with friends and i decided to partake in the smoke session, only the 4th time i ever smoked & the first since my injury.  i was completely without spasms for 3 days, it doesnt last that long now but i have been a medicinal user ever since.

i would prefer to not smoke cannabis but to extract the essential oils out requires too much bud so smoke it is.  when i take a hit or two i get immediate relief.

all of the pharm. options available to me are harmfull to my internal organs on a long term basis as well as having a low LD 50 (a FDA term representing the lethality of a substance).

SSH


----------



## ms4ms

my "name" says most of it for me. I was dxed with multiple sclerosis in 1998. I can't explain the pain from my legs and back as spasticity is taking over my body. I am now being weened of  morphine as I had a baclofen pump put in my gut a month ago. This is meds shot directly into my spine. The mj helps with almost everything and i sure hope my state becomes a mmj state in the future. God bless all the military men and women who suffer from there service. I am 100% service connected for my conditions and with mj I do not suffer as bad.


----------



## saticus

i have major depression, ptsd from the nam and schizophrenia, also from vietnam. my wife has ms.


----------



## wmmeyer

Several reasons for me, listed in no particular order:

1. Damaged left knee, right hip, 3 locations on spine, neck, and right shoulder from 3 motorcycle accidents.

2. Cerebellar Tonsillar Ectopia (damage to base of skull and base of brain stem, also from the MC accidents). (Yes, I still ride.)

3. Diverticulosis (believe it or not, the MJ actually helps with this, cuz it makes all the salads oatmeal, and fibrous crap I gotta eat taste good).

4. PTSD (from the Nam), Depressive disorder, anxiety disorder. sleep disorder, addiction to and withdrawal from Lorazepam and a couple other niceties prescribed by the VA shrink.

5. Cavernous Angioma (a blood vessel in my brain that occasionally leaks blood, kinda like a mini-stroke.) 

Probably a couple others that I'm forgetting, but the most important reason of all is, I'm an old pot-head. I toked up a storm in my youth, but I've been off the weed since about 1980 or so. I just recently had yet another falling out with the shrink and in a fit of frustration I bought a bag on the street for the first time since it was $20 an OZ.  Just got fed up with trying to do things the 'right' way (read that as 'right wing' way).  As was mentioned a couple other times, I noticed an almost immediate 'cure' from doin' the doobie on some of this stuff, particularly the pain, stress, anxiety, and sleep propblems. That makes it a LOT easier to deal with some of the other stuff. 

BTW, I live in a Non-MMJ state, so I guess that puts me in the category of being a happy, healthy criminal.


----------



## the chef

insomnia, average sleep about 12 to 20 hrs a week, back pain, spinal nerve injury, loss use of left leg but regained use after teaching myself to walk again(2 months); knee pain , left knee is shot , degenerative bone dis. in thigh bone above knee, a few things more but that should be enough info for now other than was taking 20-25 (you name it),painkillers a day on top of wearing 75 microgram morphine patches and various other pills and now use mmj to battle all that. It works!


----------



## meds4me

Wash. state med patient for chronic pain due to orig amputation of right fore foot. Body cast for 2 months straight type stuff due to rock slide and being buried from the arm pits down. Blown knees < one actually plastic from '76; date of orig injury> hips and lower back from right leg being 1 1/2" shorter than the left. 
For me smoking is life with out some of its pain. Daily i rise at a 6 on most peeps pain levels.By noon its ave. is a 8+ for pain. I've learn many a technique but without meds i'm screwed~ 
Oh, almost forgot the 80mg of oxycotin thats a standard pain pharm~lol


----------



## mikeybtoken

Hi Everone 
I'm new around here and I know these are old posts but I thought that I would jump in here to say hi, and to see if maybe I could get any advice or help that I can with the use of weed for chronic pain. 
Heck after reading some of you guys/girls medical historys I feel pretty lucky.
OK so here is my deal. I injured my neck in a bad construction accident fighting with a piece of concrete, back in 2002. (The concrete won!)
I shattered three disks in my neck and ened up with severe spinal cord compresion. I was rushed into emergency surgery the morning after the MRI where I had a triple fusion. As soon as the morphine wore off the pain was incredible. It felt like I had a butter knife being stabbed into the back of my neck 24/7 for years.
I have since had multible proceedures, I have an implanted morphine pump and I have since been on every pain med and therapy imaginable. It's much better now but I still hurt 24/7 
After having a heart attack and almost dying from all the side effects of conventional medical pain proceedure. About a year and a half ago I turned off the pain pump and decided to try to stick to the natural stuff. Like accupuncture, meditation, biofeedback WEED! 
Like many I am sure, the main problem that I have had with trying to use learn to use marijuana for pain is cost.
Thus bringing me here, which is nothing short of amazing for people like myself. After many books and countless hours of research. I keep finding myself back in this site for hours at a time for months now!
It has been my #1 place for any questions that I have had about growing marijuana. It's almost hard for me to believe how much I have been able to learn just by reading from this site alone.
*I can't thank all that make this site possible enough along with all of those that contrubute to it* 
With the help of this site along with a group of patients I have started conducting a strain specific study on the effects of marijuana on chronic pain.
Any and all input will be greatly appreciated. 
Phase one of that plan it to learn how to grow the best weed possible and I know that I am in the right place for that.
THANKS AGAIN FOR THIS SITE!!!
Mike


----------



## mikeybtoken

:holysheep: Sorry guys/girls 
I must have been really wasted. I just realized that I was back on the first page of this thread thinking that was the only page, when I wrote the above post. 
That's what mophine does to me. Just one of the reasons why I have been trying really hard to get off that crap and replace it with good old natural weed.
What a goof ball. I knew that there had to be more of us around here, not to mention that the last post on the first page is from 2006.
It may take some of the pain away but it turns my brain into mush.  
Mike


----------



## mojavemama

I'm really glad someone bumped this thread alive again. 

I live with a vascular insufficiency that's already taken both my legs and reduced strength and facility in my hands. Was a horse trainer when I lost my legs, regrouped, studied a decade and became a professional calligrapher. Lost hand facility and regrouped again. Clicker training for service dogs--no strength needed, can do it from my power wheelchair. 

Vascular pain is intense, plus I have many other aggravating medical conditions. I'm a veteran of some 40 major operations, plus heart attacks, stroke and embolisms. Was in hospice when declared terminal, but got kicked out when I didn't die soon enough. Color me THRILLED!

My doctor will give me pain scripts, but I can't stand the stuff--makes me all fuzzy headed and Zombie the next day. But Pot--ahhh, the sweet herb is my salvation.

I've always smoked pot since high school, a gazillion years ago, (I'm a boomer) but only the last few years have I found out how helpful it is for pain control and sleep. 

It's like I'm holding pain in the palm of my hand, and it registers as pain, but it's not MY pain. I'm just sort of looking at it. 

Now that I've smoked my first grow--thanks to all the great folks here who helped me get started growing--I'm so happy not to have to buy it anymore. 
It's my salvation.  I just cannot do heavy pharmaceuticals and still have any semblance of a normal life.


----------



## greenfoxx

Motorcycle accident, older lady ran threw a light and T boned us, I was stuck between her grill n the bike, my wife was thrown 45 feet, and leanded with her head on a curb.  I shattered pelvis, almost lost right leg before they reattached it, and had my knee's more less replaced.
My wife on other hand, broke her neck in three spots, and her back in five spots, crush pelvis, crushed shoulder blades.   It been three years almost now, and were each lucky to be alive.
We each use it for sleep n pain, which it has cut back on the Oxi's.  We are going to start trying to cooking with it soon, and see if it has the medicinal properties.

Greenfoxx's


----------



## spiritlovescolorado

Hey Stoney Your a hoot!  I have a mystery disease,.. The doctors have accused me of having an eating disorder as I spent YEARS telling them the only "eating disorder I had was a Passion for food!"  I have Nuerocardiogenic syncope, Osteoperosis P.T.S.D. times two! I have allergies to ALL KINDS OF FOOD! and don't seem to even absorb much of it any more!  Doc's have treated me badly over the years!  Ignoring a gluetin allergy I now am allergic to so much! Just three weeks ago the doc sat us down to tell us what my spirit has known for quite some time,... I am going to dye if they don't figure this out!  We could tell you what it isn't!  Aides Lupus (so they say) Luekemia,.. I'm trully getting tired of going through all the tests and the **!  We just spent the past 7 months caring for the hubbies father a WWII Purple Heart Vet.  He passed in October,.. doc said I'm dyin in November!  So this is all really hard on the ol man!  I am thank-ful for my Medical Marijuanna and I believe my family and friends are glad Im on it too!  Lol!   I got lots of room to pray for you and yours too stoney!  Our best!  Hang in there and Thanks for bein the kinda stoney that cares for someone else!  Clearly  Crystal


----------



## diablo_cannabis

I obtained my CO red card to aid with knee problems from sports injuries, arthritis, and muscle spasms. I am also more of a caregiver, in which I care for 15 other patients, I know it helps me, but to see how it has helped the people I care for is amazing.


----------



## FUM

High all, I suffer from neck, shoulder,knee, and back pain, plus sometimes migraines. I also have stage 3 of 4 liver damage. The saw bones had me on Morphine Sul 30MG.,Hydroc/APAS 10/325, Oxycontin 10MG.,Flexeril 10MG., all at one time to cover up the pain. Yea, with my bad liver!!! With out the saw bones knowledge I got on Med.MJ. I asked saw boned to please change my scrip. We worked it out to where I received Methodone 10mg. 360 pr.mo. A few mo.s down the road I told saw bones that I was on Medical MJ and he kicked me to the curb. He did not like that. Well I don't see a new saw bones till 03/04/10. So (as fare as they know) I have no pain pills,and they don't seem to even care that I might be going through withdrawals. What pcs of poo!!! Now, I was able to take much less pain pill then prescribed,so I have a stash. The Dr.s are afraid of the fed.s and don't like to give pain pills. In the end, MJ has truly helped me deal with my daily pain. I am OMMP patient and organic grower. Power to the people!!! Green Blessings and peace out


----------



## saticus

I have: PTSD, Schizophrenia, Social Anxiety, and Major Depression. I have been on many psychotropic drugs over the last 40 some years and suffer the side effects of all. Currently I am on Effexor and Loxipine, neither of which is good! 
My wife was diagnosed with MS seven years ago and is beginning to have trouble walking and standing. She has severe cramping and spasms in her legs.
Thank the good lord above for blessing us with such a wonderful plant!!



I LOVE MY COUNTRY, BUT FEAR MY GOVERNMENT.


----------



## todoobie

Nerves, hypertension/ stent in heart. The pro's out way the cons. Very relaxing indeed.


----------



## todoobie

typo/////the other way, pro's that is


----------



## FUM

>>>I've got chronic back, neck and leg pain. Years of hard work, housemoving (moving the whole house). logging, com. fishing (Hi.Ak.Wa.Or.and Cali.). Now the outside work I enjoy doing is growing my medical MJ and home garden. This may be my last year though, as pain is winning out. Green blessings.


----------



## 4EVR420

Compression fractures on 3 vertebret on my lower spine,pinched nerve(but nothing really helps this),STRESS, adhd,insomnia,and an ulcer from all the painkillers for my back(mj helps with my appitite). now i take nothing but mj!


----------



## panic in paradise

hey st00ner, i go to a private island some times, except this one ends with treats.

i dont know *** is going on with me man!!

what i do know, that marijuana helps me with on a daily basis is; ankylosing spondilitis, bilateral sacroiliitis, osteoarthritis, leukocytosis & anemia( thats what they tell me now, in conjunction?!?) i had a bad reaction to the TNF pain blocker Remicaid in november, and was diagnosed with polearisy, but it has continued and rival the AS, i also imediatly dropped 45lbs, ive only gained back 5, and i eat like crazy - at night.

i also have shizoeffective ddisorder + bipolar.

i have been in the midsts of psychosis, or reacting to a new antipsychotic with neuro leptic malignent syndrome, a few joints can bring me into a 3rd person type perspective, where i am able to use some cognitive skills, and rationilizations that are sensible, like, this will end soon, stay calm stay safe, smoke anther, it will end.

after getting my mmj authorization, and being able to smoke freely, i slowely and unknowingly went down from 6mg klonopin a day, to 4. now i take 4mg, but will sometimes take less, and feel safe doing so.

i love growing it, i am 'disabled' so it is my passion, well one of them that i am able to explore further with my, dead time... orchids, roses, fuschias, and marijuana. i love it every step of the way,  i love to take pictures of my plants, seeing and smelling, eating, or makeing into oil, and better yet, my medicine, that i meticulously chose, and heartfully grow.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I have PTSD, major depression, panic disorder, anxiety disorder, agoraphobia, insomnia to the point of hallucinations...Needless to say I take one HUGE load of pills every day including Effexor, Seroquel (though I am not bipolar), propranolol and diazepam aka generic Valium.  All of the above are toxic and none of them do my liver any favors.  I have zero probs getting recommendations and renewals because I bring all my pill bottles with me.  

I was diagnosed with PTSD (Pills to Swallow Daily) when I lived in San Francisco and joined Peron's dispensaries--the first one on Church and Market and the big one at 1444 Market.  I started growing full time after discovering Canadian seedbanks that shipped to medigrowers in Cali.  I found this thread by looking up PTSD because I wanted to see if other people took pot for it.  A lot of folks in this thread have illnesses that make mine seem like a walk in the park.  Respect to all of you and special respect for the Veterans who suffer for having served their country.


----------



## Mutt

complex PTSD, insomnia, and a touch of agoraphobia after some "life changing" things happened that made me run a "guantlet" of stress for a few years. I mean the top 4 most stressful things that can happen to a person all happened at once. Loss of spouse, loss of child, loss of house, and loss of business followed by years of court. All I did was go to bed one night and wake up to that.
Insomnia has always been though.

They tried giving me pills and none of them EVER worked. Then they put me on Cymbalta.....OMFG I am surpised that crap didn't land me in jail serving 30-life. That CRAP made me borderline PSYCHOTIC...violent at that...was stopped by a family member drunk, pissed, out of my head with a 40 glock hell bent and blabbering nonsense. Scared the hell out of a seasoned combat vet with decades of prison guard experience...I had him scared as hell.
Never once i have ever went off the deep end no matter the stress. That pill brought a HYDE out of me never seen before. 3 weeks of that pill and it ended with them down the toilet and me never doubting weed again for it's benefits.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Hey Mutt, I empathize with you because I lost both of my parents to cigarette smoking and ended up losing my house because my disability alone couldn't pay it off.  And I've been through the "pharmaceutical shuffle" (testing every head pill ever invented) before my shrink found a drug cocktail that worked.  Mercifully, I never took Cymbalta, but I had a quack of a shrink who forced (still-experimental) Prozac on me when I was a kid.  The nightmares I had from that crap nearly drove me to suicide and I got rid of it after three weeks.  I wasn't even aware of medicinal pot back then, so moving to San Francisco turned out to be the best move possible.  I even found a shrink who actually cared about me (one of only three shrinks on earth whom I can trust and with whom I feel safe).


----------



## powerplanter

Our government (I don't mean the country but the politicians) are so afraid of losing the money they get for the "war", that they can't see the forest for the trees.  30 million people smoke marijuana on a regular basis, we can't all be lying, can we?  I urge you all to sit down and write to your Senators and Congress persons and tell them exactly what you typed here.  My Rep is The Honorable??? John Boehner.  I have written to him so many times he knows me by name. LOL  The last one I sent was this past Monday, and after I sent it I told my wife, we are now under surveillance. HA HA  The jack nut has no compassion that I can see, and he will not even entertain the thought of MMJ.  I told him that it will be legal soon and he better get on board before he loses the next election.  No response yet.


----------



## dbillet

Have you found a strain that works best for these disorders? A strain that helps with bipolar, anxiety, ADHD
Debi



			
				YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I have PTSD, major depression, panic disorder, anxiety disorder, agoraphobia, insomnia to the point of hallucinations...Needless to say I take one HUGE load of pills every day including Effexor, Seroquel (though I am not bipolar), propranolol and diazepam aka generic Valium. All of the above are toxic and none of them do my liver any favors. I have zero probs getting recommendations and renewals because I bring all my pill bottles with me.


----------



## charjakson

I have CRONIC back pain and in my knees as well.  I have come across a few websites that have helped me with the process of getting my MMAR card.  The sites are [hxxp://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/index-eng.php"]Health Canada and hxxp://www.marijuana-doctors.ca/medical_marijuana_doctors.htm"]medical marijuana doctors

Hope this helps....enjoy


----------

